# Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1 damascus or Tetsujin or Togashi?



## enrico l (Aug 14, 2022)

I know they are all great knives, but can anyone just give me a little insight on each. Looks like the Nakagawas are a little thicker out of the spine and Tetsuijins may be the better cutters. Togashi seems to have a little more "workhorse" grind to them.


----------



## gentiscid (Aug 14, 2022)

You had FM’s, so Tetsujin has the same feeling and grind as one. Nakagawa B1 damascus is a great knife (it was on my list for a long time), but has same convex grind of Myojin. If you want to try something different, go with Togashi.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Aug 14, 2022)

The knife that you want depends on what you are cutting. What are you planning to use your knife for?


----------



## shinyunggyun (Aug 14, 2022)

If you’re going to be cutting cheese, a knife isn’t even the best tool. A moribashi is.


----------



## DrD23 (Aug 14, 2022)

Agree the Tetsujin is very similar to the FM (which ive had for 1 day so initial impression anyway). Have the Nakagawa Damascus on the way, awaiting a custom handle, so haven't had a chance to handle one yet.


----------



## Se1ryu (Aug 14, 2022)

I'll go for Yu Kurosaki


----------



## itzjustchris1 (Aug 15, 2022)

I have the Nakagawa x Myojin blue 1 and I love that knife. I have not use my Hitohira Togashi white 1 damascus.


----------



## enrico l (Aug 15, 2022)

itzjustchris1 said:


> I have the Nakagawa x Myojin blue 1 and I love that knife. I have not use my Hitohira Togashi white 1 damascus.


Go prep some onions with it today and let me know


----------



## itzjustchris1 (Aug 15, 2022)

enrico l said:


> Go prep some onions with it today and let me know


haha I guess you didn't see my Nagawa x Myojin blue 1 when I posted it on the patina thread....well here you go!


----------



## enrico l (Aug 15, 2022)

haha I guess you didn't see my Nagawa x Myojin blue 1 when I posted it on the patina thread....well here you go! View attachment 193654



itzjustchris1 said:


> View attachment 193655



Haha I saw it! I meant on the togashi!


----------



## itzjustchris1 (Aug 15, 2022)

enrico l said:


> haha I guess you didn't see my Nagawa x Myojin blue 1 when I posted it on the patina thread....well here you go! View attachment 193654
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I saw it! I meant on the togashi!


Hhhhmmmm…I was going to use over the weekend but I ended up using the Hitohira Tanaka instead. One day I will use it…


----------



## enrico l (Aug 15, 2022)

itzjustchris1 said:


> Hhhhmmmm…I was going to use over the weekend but I ended up using the Hitohira Tanaka instead. One day I will use it…


I decided to go with a Blue #1 togashi. Had some extra $ from selling a few knives.


----------



## RockyBasel (Aug 15, 2022)

enrico l said:


> I decided to go with a Blue #1 togashi. Had some extra $ from selling a few knives.



Who was the sharpener on the Togashi?


----------



## Heckel7302 (Aug 15, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> Who was the sharpener on the Togashi?


The ones from Hitohira anyway, it's his son Kenya Togashi unless otherwise specified (i.e. "Kyuzo" or "Kambei")


----------



## enrico l (Aug 20, 2022)

Just used the togashi for a little prep. It’s such a nice knife. The grind feels great and has some thickness in the spine where it doesn’t feel fragile at all. Love it


----------



## mrmoves92 (Aug 20, 2022)

Did you get the wide bevel one or the convex ground one?


----------



## enrico l (Aug 21, 2022)

mrmoves92 said:


> Did you get the wide bevel one or the convex ground one?


Wide bevel









Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 210mm Taihei Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Taihei Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 358mmEdge Length: 201mmHandle to Tip...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Sep 13, 2022)

mrmoves92 said:


> Did you get the wide bevel one or the convex ground one?



How can you tell if it's the convex or wide bevel?


----------



## mrmoves92 (Sep 13, 2022)

HappyamateurDK said:


> How can you tell if it's the convex or wide bevel?


Wide bevel has a clear transition between the hira/flat and the kireha/primary bevel, called the shinogi. Convex ground knives are ground from the spine to the edge with a convex shape and don’t have a clear/visible primary bevel. Let me know if I got something wrong or if I got some terminology wrong.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Sep 13, 2022)

mrmoves92 said:


> Wide bevel has a clear transition between the hira/flat and the kireha/primary bevel, called the shinogi. Convex ground knives are ground from the spine to the edge with a convex shape and don’t have a clear/visible primary bevel. Let me know if I got something wrong or if I got some terminology wrong.


Thanks a lot for your explanation. I got this version..also a really nice knife. And I assume this will be the convex grind? 









Hitohira Togashi White #1 Stainless Clad Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Producing Area: SakaiProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: White (shirogami) #1, Stainless CladHandle: Ebony w/ horn ferruleTotal Length: Edge Length: 230mmHandle to Tip Length: Blade Height: 51mmThickness: 2.4mmHandle Length:Weight: 206gHand...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## mrmoves92 (Sep 13, 2022)

HappyamateurDK said:


> Thanks a lot for your explanation. I got this version..also a really nice knife. And I assume this will be the convex grind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that one is the convex ground one.


----------



## HappyamateurDK (Sep 13, 2022)

mrmoves92 said:


> Yep, that one is the convex ground one.


Thanks


----------

